# Has anyone tried many times with DE before a BFP ?



## lucymorgan (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a DE cycle in October and got a BFN and am on the 2ww for my second go at DE.  I'm not feeling confident that its worked and am trying to work out what to do next if it doesn't.  Its been emotionally draining and my savings are dissapearing.

I have a DS who is 4 and got pregnant naturally twice in 2006 with m/cs and again via GIFT in 2007 with a m/c early 2008.  I thought DE would be the answer to my prayers and that I would get pregnant relatively easily but it isn't working ...........My last donor was the clinics best with all other cycles resulting in BFPs.  Does anyone please have stories that can inspire me and lift my spirits.  I would so much love to hear from others who have gone through this.

Thanks, LucyMx


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Lucy, 
I hesitated before answering you cos Im maybe not the best person to do so having just got my 2nd BFN using DE yesterday but there are so many positive stories on these boards and I have heard that around 90% of women get pregnant in 4 or less cycles which is pretty good. After my 1st BFN I posted a similar post on here to yours, I had expected it to work the 1st time and a lovely lady answered who was pregnant with twins after her 3rd DE cycle... her words, summed up, were just dont give up, that we will get there in the end and it really did keep me going. But it is so hard to put it down to just the luck of the draw and that it's so out of our control.
But anyway, although it's easier said than done, please try your hardest to be positive now.... after all, my logic for me was if it doesnt work there's plenty of time to feel bad and upset then and it has to help having positive energy flowing through your body.
When is your OTD?
I really hope i haven't made you feel worse answering you but I do know how you must be feeling having been there myself just a day ago. Try and enjoy the feeling of being PUPO and the hope it brings and there's every very good chance, even maybe more chance (I was given 60% odds), that this time it HAS worked.
Lots and lots of luck and  
Kath 
xxxxxxx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Lucy... I have had 2 natural pregnancies and am now in POF and need DE IVF... I'm on my first go. BUT, there are ladies from a diff thread on FF that I chat to who have had BFP with DE on their 2nd/3rd goes hun... So keep as positive as you can (I know its easier said that done)... I just want to send you all the        in the world... When is your OTD

Let me know how you get on

Lv Kim xxx*


----------



## LabLover (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm going to watch the replies to this thread with interest.  I am in an almost identical position to you Lucy.  I only know women who have got PG from a first or second go at DE.  I was devastated when we got our BFN from our first go.  The clinics big it up so much, how the chances with your own eggs are useless BUT oh look we have a wonderful donor program and it is really succesful blah blah blah.  And like I said I only know of succsses from one or 2 attempts.  Then you come down to earth with a very big crash.

We are waiting for a second attempt but I don't think we can afford a third or even 4th.

I hope you are successful and I can join you in a few months time.

H x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi

I conceived naturally with my DD but had trouble with POF. I did 1 round of DE in Madris which unfortunately resulted in a miscarriage. I then moved Clinics to Kiev, 1st attempt(2nd really) with them failed but I am pleased to say that on Kiev's 2nd attempt (and my 3rd) it was a success!!!!!!!!!!! I am now the proud mammy to Thomas who is 12 weeks old and who is abs fab!!!

Dont give up!!!!!   The only thing I did differantely was during the 2ww on the last attempt I really did nothing at all!!! Didnt cook, clean luckily it was Xmas as transfer was on on the 21st Dec so DH was at home to help with DD. Got BFP on New Years Eve.

I hope my story will give you hope and encouragement

Love Briergirl


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our fresh DE cycle was BFN but we then did a blast FET and got pg with twins


----------

